# So, so, so confused. Camera or lens?



## Tight Knot (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been shooting with a Canon T1i for just over 2 years, which I have come to love. It's simple, does a nice job, a great beginners camera.
I have slowly been going the professional route, with a few paid functions, and a book deal ( I did all the photography for the book, "Animals of the Bible"), etc.
I only have the one body right now, and I have a number of lenses, including: Canon EFS 18-55 kit lens, Canon EFS 55-250 kit lens, Canon 70-300 (not as sharp as I like, so I don't use it), Canon 50mm 1.4 prime lens, Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro lens, Sigma 10-20mm 4.0- 5.6 DC HSM wide angle lens, a 2 x teleconverter (doesn't fit my EF-s lenses), Canon 540EZ flash, Vivitar DF 383 CAC flash, remote triggers, and a whole bunch of filters, reflectors etc (not including my studio backdrops and lighting).

So, my question is, would I be better of spending some money on a Canon 7D, or better lenses.
I have +- $850 to spend (and I've found a great deal on a gently used Canon 7D), no more for right now.
Looking for some sage advice.

Thanks all.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd go for the 7D. You can't buy a GOOD zoom with that much and you have some great primes already.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2012)

I can understand why you're confused! My main advice would be to sell the unused 70-300 zoom. I'm not really sure if you can buy a used 7D for $850, but if you CAN, then that seems a fair price. Your lens set seems pretty good.


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 28, 2012)

Time to upgrade bodies. (my vote, new camera.)


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks MLeek and Derrel. Is it worthwhile sending the 70-300mm back to Canon to see why it's not sharp?  I would hate to try and sell a lens to someone that I feel is sub-par in quality.
If so, any idea where to send it?

Thanks all.


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 28, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Time to upgrade bodies. (my vote, new camera.)



And, that would be to the 7D, correct? No money for anything better, and I really like the 8 FPS for some of the animal and sports shoots I do.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> Thanks MLeek and Derrel. Is it worthwhile sending the 70-300mm back to Canon to see why it's not sharp?  I would hate to try and sell a lens to someone that I feel is sub-par in quality.
> If so, any idea where to send it?
> 
> Thanks all.


No. It's a crappy lens at best. I'd expect a whole lot less sharpness from it than any other lens in your kit. Even the cheapie kit lens.


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks MLeek and Derrel. Is it worthwhile sending the 70-300mm back to Canon to see why it's not sharp?  I would hate to try and sell a lens to someone that I feel is sub-par in quality.
> ...


I hear. So I wouldn't be misleading anyone by selling it? How much do you think I can get for it?


----------



## JSPhotographyLLC (Aug 29, 2012)

Well your already on the selling track for the 70-300, I would also evaluate if there is anything else that you could sell and then upgrade to. For me it has always been about glass first and foremost. But, if you can get a 7D for that price and its in great condition you gotta jump on it. The 7D has so many more functions that will be of benefit to you that you really can't pass it up. But after that you need to start working your way to some L glass. You can get good image quality from the lenses that you have but you have to work twice as hard without an L lens. IMHO anyway. Of course there are L lenses that fall short just like the EF-s lenses. Research and planning wins the race and you already sound like a master at both.


----------



## JSPhotographyLLC (Aug 29, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Tight Knot said:
> ...



I'd see if KEH, Adorama, or B&H would be interested in buying it. They will only give you 70% of it's value but it might take you awhile to sell it
 yourself. Especially when someone asks you why your selling it and you say the image quality.


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 29, 2012)

The only reason I bought the 7D is because I was booking more work with it. Plus I filmed a few commercials with it and it truly does the job. However if you have GREAT stuff you can photograph on an IPHONE and have repeat customers.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> Thanks MLeek and Derrel. Is it worthwhile sending the 70-300mm back to Canon to see why it's not sharp?  I would hate to try and sell a lens to someone that I feel is sub-par in quality.
> If so, any idea where to send it?
> 
> Thanks all.



Well...many 70-300 lenses are NOT that great if one has high standards. If one just wants snapshots, most 70-300 lenses will be "okay", optically. I understand and applaud your unwillingness to sell a poor lens, buuuuut....by the same token, perhaps your standards and expectations are just too high. There's a good chance that the 70-300 is as good as it gets for THAT particular model....maybe you just happened to have bought a good sample of it--but the design is not all that great. I would simply sell it. Chances are, the buyer of the lens will be adequately happy with his purchase of a used 70-300.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 29, 2012)

You don't need 70-300, just sell it.  Yes, gettin' 7D would be a very good upgrade for you.


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for your advice everyone.
After the possible lawsuit, I ended up selling all of my photography gear, and decided to start collecting stamps instead.
Just kidding, lol.
I ordered the Canon 7D, and it should arrive middle of this coming week.
Really excited!!


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> Thanks so much for your advice everyone.
> After the possible lawsuit, I ended up selling all of my photography gear, and decided to start collecting stamps instead.
> Just kidding, lol.
> I ordered the Canon 7D, and it should arrive middle of this coming week.
> Really excited!!



Congrats! Love my 7D! Not the latest and greatest but no one needs that lol Still a worthy body.

If the 7D MKII comes out soon and is decently priced... I might have to jump ship lmao lol


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2012)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! High-MP count Canon on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it! You deserve it!


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 30, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for your advice everyone.
> ...



Thanks. Looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! High-MP count Canon on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it! You deserve it!



Thanks Derrel.
Not really sure I deserve it any more, after mistakenly breaking copyright laws etc. :blushing:, but I guess I'll just have to get over it . 
Any tips for using the camera? Oh, I know, read the manual, hehe. Anything other than that?


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! High-MP count Canon on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it! You deserve it!
> ...



find youtube videos on the 7D auto focus system, way different than your last body. this camera is going to push you to become uncomfortable which will in return improve your skills.

I went to the 7D form a T1i and I had no idea what I was doing lol I was learning photography all over again (well mechanically with the body anyways).


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 30, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Sounds like good advice, and lots of fun ahead.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > Tight Knot said:
> ...



LOADS of fun lol frustrating at times but once you get to know the menus and how the camera acts in certain situations its a fun camera.

Here's a good one for ya: 7D Focus Squares Tutorial | 7D Training DVD Video - YouTube


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

This one is good:

Canon EOS 7D - Versatile Auto Focus 1/8 - YouTube

A 3 part series, a bit lengthy but good:

Part 1 of 3: A Look at The Canon Autofocus System - YouTube
Part 2 of 3: A Look at The Canon Autofocus System - YouTube
Part 3 of 3: A Look at The Canon Autofocus System - YouTube


----------



## Tight Knot (Aug 30, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> This one is good:
> 
> Canon EOS 7D - Versatile Auto Focus 1/8 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!! I will check them out.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tight Knot said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > This one is good:
> ...



No problem!

And no matter what your forte is with photography, I suggest trying it all out. Fast moving action, portraits, landscapes, nature and flowers, people & street have all been what I've tried so far, and this camera performs very well in it all, assuming you know the camera and what settings to use  ...and assuming your adjust your composition habits as well and each one is different.


----------



## daarksun (Sep 2, 2012)

Great purchase. I so enjoy my 7D. I wouldn't trade it for even a 5Dii, but maybe a 5Diii. LOL.  Congrats and good luck with your new camera. Get those youtube vids working and git-er-done. lol.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 4, 2012)

Just an update for everyone.
I am psyched!!
I just received my Canon 7D, and was quite nervous as it is 2 years old, and the owner couldn't tell me the shutter count. By their inof, they had used the camera extensively the first year, and not much since.
First of all, the camera is in MINT condition, came with 2 batteries, and 2 small CF cards, in the original box, with all cd's and manuals.
I checked the shutter count, and was VERY pleasantly surprised to only find just over 15300 total actuations. Yeeehaaaaw!!!

The only thing missing is a strap. What do you all recommend I buy? Something comfortable, and easily removable when necessary.

Thanks for all your help everyone, and can't wait to start using the camera!!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

NEOPRENE! If you use a strap they are the most comfortable. I use a wrist strap 90% of the time, but when I am shooting with 2 bodies having that neoprene against my neck/back is a HUGE difference. THe canon straps are crap anyway-they scrape the hell out of your neck.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

camera *AND* a lens is the correct answer


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats, you're going to love that camera. I use the wrist strap with mine. Not too big on the neck strap always getting in my way. Save up for a couple L lenses and you'll never go back. Have fun shooting.


----------

